# sitebuilder error



## sk8harddiefast (May 2, 2010)

Hi.I have created a site on http://www.webs.com/ (This is a site that you can create free sites  )
http://www.webs.com/ use sitebuilder to create and customize your site but he don't let me to delete something!
I take this error:

```
Error: you should refresh the page now to avoid further errors.
```
I think this is Flash player error.I have no other explanation 
What i sould do to fix this?


----------

